

Ask HN: Know of a good tool that finds unused stylesheet selectors and rules? - apphacker

It seems to be a common problem that as stylesheets mature and the project grows that eventually you may end up in a situation where you are not sure if various styles are still being applied anywhere. Does anyone know of a good way to figure this out with some kind of software tool?
======
jacquesm
You can't really be sure without running all of your javascript code and
checking all of your pages, after all some hidden bit of javascript might
change a style based on some event to match one in the css, it might even do
it by combining various terms to form the selector, and it might manipulate
the ids and classes of elements already on the page.

That's a tricky problem. I'm not aware of a tool, but if you find one I'll be
happy to test it, I have a few of those questionable items in my style sheets
that are still there 'just in case'.

~~~
mixmax
So do I, and it's a pain. some of my CSS files feel bloated and unnecessarily
big, but it's an even bigger pain to go through the whole codebase and check
everything out by hand.

It's a problem and if there's a solution out there it would make me very
happy.

------
rarestblog
Google Chrome. Ctrl+Shift+J, Audits tab, Run...

~~~
apphacker
Wow! Thanks.

------
tamersalama
There's a firefox plugin. <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/5392/> It has been a while since I last used it but it
generally gave good indications.

